# E/M Audit Worksheets



## puggles (Jul 21, 2010)

I am trying to find a site or somewhere I can go to get e/m worksheets.  I feel silly asking this but I have looked and I apparently am not looking in the right place.  If someone could help me out I would really really apprecaite it.
Thank you, Miranda


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Jul 21, 2010)

Miranda,

Don's website has several; alphabetically arranged.  There may be one that fits your needs.  

http://www.donself.com/


----------



## chetubig001 (Jul 21, 2010)

This is a good 1995 E/M Audit tool

http://www.thecodingcenter.org/lmier/forms/documents/TCCAuditTemplate.pdf


----------



## KellyLR (Jul 21, 2010)

*E/M Worksheets*

Hey there,

try the E/M University. www.emuniversity.com  they have a free login area that you can download an E/M tool.  Also try the Palmetto webpage. They have an online E/M tool that is cool but it is only online.  Try also the Trailblazer website.  They have a very good one. There are several more but I would have to locate them and i don't have the extra time right now.  Try NHIS website they have an awesome one, and get the guidelines from CMS for 1995/1997. 

Hope this helps


----------

